# What does Green Eggs and Ham...



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Have to do with dog training? Read this:

Green Eggs & Ham & Dog Training? | Relationship Centered Dog Training by Suzanne Clothier

Then laugh, but learn!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Very well said!


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

Fun and educational.


----------

